# Jason Smith



## OWLtrageous (Mar 7, 2007)

What do you guys think of Jason Smith? He started off the season strong but really faded. Apparently he still averages 15 minutes a game but his three boards and 4 points are a little underwhelming for a 7 footer who has a decent shot. I think he will end up being a decent rotation player and a part-time starter but I do find myself a little disappointed in him. I really hope he works hard in the off-season to improve his game.

I'm only asking this because he hit a three pointer today but also picked up four fouls and only one board in 9 minutes of work.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I never really expected him to be a full-time starter on this level, and really on a contender I don't envision him getting more than 20 minutes per game. I just wish he was a little tougher because let's be honest for the positives he can bring to the team his softness can negate that.

A lot of the fouls he gets are just rookie fouls. Overall he's a smart player so I really expect him to be able to avoid them as his career progresses. I really don't have any idea of what range of points to expect.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think he is a good role player for the sixers. He probably wont start any time soon but you can never have enough 7 footers.


----------



## OWLtrageous (Mar 7, 2007)

iversonfan 349 said:


> I think he is a good role player for the sixers. He probably wont start any time soon but you can never have enough 7 footers.


Yeah I agree with that. If you would've asked me before the season who I thought would have the better rookie campaign I would have said Jason Smith. Ultimately, I geuss that is the source of my disapointment: I had high hopes for him this year. Hopefully he just hir the rookie wall and will contribute 100% more next year.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

I think when the season started he had more minuts but once we started to win more,his minuts droped,i don´t think Cheeks would expect the playoffs run we having now and with the win roles ,the fact of him being a decent player for a rookie but not the biggest player we have on the team,coach didn´t wanted to risk that much so he giving him less minuts.

The minuts he had earlier in the season will let him develop more into the game ,his atitude have to be a lilttle diferent,he also has to add a extra body and work more in the offseason,but his young ,so i´m sure his time will come.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

He`s stiffer than me after pamela anderson night on tv


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

CocaineisaHelluvaDrug said:


> He`s stiffer than me after pamela anderson night on tv


:laugh:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think Jason Smith has to learn that he's 6'11. There's no reason to jump for a pump fake for a person who is much shorter than you are.


----------



## OWLtrageous (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't believe that he only had three boards in 21 minutes tonight. Two of them were offensive, so that was nice, but he needs to play to his size. We had this dude at Temple a few years ago named Keith Butler...he was a legit 7-1 but only grabbed like two boards a game. That who Jason Smith is reminding me of right now. Hopefully he gets nasty between seasons, he needs to start playing with some sort of an edge.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, he's gonna need to work on playing his size. He needs to start by learning how to box out. Instead of establishing his position he just jumps like crazy for the ball and doesn't get it.


Two more things:
-He's not a strong finisher at all. He had multiple shots sent back into his face.

-He needs to work on his conditioning. A couple times when the Sixers were pushing the pace it looked like he was about to faint.

I think in the meantime they should have him trailing on the break. Let him spot up at the top of the key and take that jumper he's capable of consistently hitting.


----------



## OWLtrageous (Mar 7, 2007)

I wouldn't mind seeing him play the perimeter a little more. If he can establish himself as a threat from deep 2/3-point land then he could really create some matchup problems.

I think the consensus opinion of this thread is that he needs to get better. Case closed.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm watching the game OnDemand now and Jason Smith had a pretty strong game Vs the Bulls. He helped start the streak by drawing two fouls on Tyrus Thomas in the low post and converting the free throws. He did a much better job getting position on the glass. It was good to see him look solid in the post, but he'll definitely need more weight room work.

Still needs to really improve, and I still think he's best fitted as a reserve but.. BUT he's showed a good amount in this game.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

If he was to bulk up and get a little tougher, he could be a poor mans Brad miller, hes not as good a passer though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This can be summed up with three words.

"Weight room son!"


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't see him ever having much of a post up game, or be able to ever create his own shot, for that matter. He's a career role player.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He actually has a solid post game. It's just that he can only exploit it on players weaker than him like he did with Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> I don't see him ever having much of a post up game, or be able to ever create his own shot, for that matter. He's a career role player.


You must not really watch him play because that is a strength of his, hes just week mostly


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> He actually has a solid post game. It's just that he can only exploit it on players weaker than him like he did with Tyrus Thomas.


lol, just saw your response


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> You must not really watch him play because that is a strength of his, hes just week mostly


I've only been able to watch the sixers about 5 times this year, its true, but I haven't seen him make a post move.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't think he'll ever be much of a scorer, but with that length and athleticism, there's no reason he shouldn't be an outstanding rebounder.


----------

